# lead-core/high speed wahoo



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I've done some high speed trolling for wahoo with limited success. I'm in the process of setting up a couple of rigs just for that and I was wondering if anyone has any experience high speed trolling with lead-core line? I've used it up north and it seems like it would help keep the lure down w/o any or as much extra weight. I know some guys use all wire but that can be difficult to manage with kinking. 

Other question is how do you deal with all the scattered grass. It seems like every time I want to work an area the scattered grass is impossible to miss. Knowing the pain it is at 8 knots I've just stopped before finding out the pain at 16 knots. Any tricks/tips/advice?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We often use wire lines but I've never used lead core. I think the issue I have with lead core is they usually sell in rather low breaking strengths and with a very fast hit, can lose strength. At 1-4 knots, sure. Above that and I just don't know how well it would hold up. 

Monel and soft stainless wire lines offer the advantages needed in high speed trolling with much better durability.


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Does the wire help with the grass issue? Or is it not really and issue because of the speed that it will pull off on its own? Getting a bonus fish on the ride out/in isn't a bonus if its a huge hassle that makes the trip to and from 3x longer


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The wire will help keep the lures below the weeds on the surface but how you rig your lures ultimately decides how well they will shed weeds.


----------

